# Frustrated in TX



## txbird (Mar 16, 2014)

We are looking for a Golden to be an indoor family companion and possibly as a retriever in the field. We would be first time Golden owners but are experienced dog owners of over 15 years. I've been looking online for breeders and running into dead ends. Unfortunately, one breeder turned out to be a total flake who tried to convince me that OFA certification isn't necessary. I'll spare the details but I got hot under the collar with the pushiness. My frustration lies with the vast number of bad breeders out there, masquerading as promoters of healthy breeding. I will say that these breeders underestimate the Internet trail they leave. A few Google searches can turn up so much on these charlatans. I feel sorry for the folks suckered into their BS. 

The more reputable breeders seem to be taking respites or their dogs are (understandably) already claimed. I am waiting for one more breeder to get back with me and then it looks like I'll just get on a waiting list with someone. I was wondering if some good breeders don't even have websites and just sell their dogs by word of mouth. If anyone has any knowledge of current or soon to be available Golden's in Texas, please let me know. My price range tops out at $1500.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Where in Texas as you located and how many hours are you willing to travel? It's a big state!!


----------



## txbird (Mar 16, 2014)

That is very true! We live in West Texas. I'm willing to travel to North East Texas or toward the Hill Country. Would like to avoid the hike down to Houston. Won't rule it out for the right dog. . .


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

You might try glengowen or schoolhouse - seems like both sites were out of date last time I looked but just email and ask them.


----------



## txbird (Mar 16, 2014)

Thank you for the advice. I did just that!


----------



## jais81 (Sep 8, 2013)

I got Sarge from Donna in Magnolia (just outside of Houston) ...

Golden Retriever Home

Sarge was part of their first little ever, and he's a dream. This family takes care of the puppies in their home, they have the mom and dad on site, and they are legit. Have a look. I think the dam is expecting this week -- there may be a couple slots available.

Here's some pics of Sarge (I have more recent ones that I haven't uploaded yet):


----------



## txbird (Mar 16, 2014)

Wow, Sarge is a beauty! Thanks for the tip. I'm on my phone now trying to look at the sire and dam. Will have to take a better look on the computer in the AM. What is Sarge's personality like?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Unfortunately, while Sarge is adorable, there are no clearances listed for either Sky or Glacier from Golden Glacier Retrievers listed on OFA. Nor is there any mention of clearances on the website, or k9 data. Neither Sky nor Glacier is two years old yet, which is the minimum age in North America for hips and elbows. In addition to hips from OFA or PennHip and elbows from OFA, hearts should be cleared by a veterinary cardiologist and eyes should be cleared annually by a veterinary opthamologist.


----------



## txbird (Mar 16, 2014)

Linda, I was just looking for the OFA and coming up empty handed.  What a shame.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Check with Cindy at Welcome to GALLO GOLD RETRIEVERS I was fortunate to see her run some dogs at golden nationals. Very nice looking field dogs. She runs mostly hunt tests. I do not know if she has pups, but I'm sure she could set you up with someone who does. She is in Keller, outside Dallas.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

jais81 said:


> This family takes care of the puppies in their home, they have the mom and dad on site, and they are legit.


Sarge is undeniably a cutie! 

The OP has stated a preference for health clearances on the parents which are unfortunately completely lacking on this breeder. The mom and dad will not even be 2 until later this year so it is impossible for them to have elbow and hip clearances. Eyes and hearts which could be done and not sent in, are not listing on OFFA either. At this point there is not a single verifiable clearance on either parent.

I hope you have good luck with schoolhouse and Glengown, I have admired several or their dogs.


----------



## txbird (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks for the tips everyone. I sent an email to Cindy. Yes, health clearances are a must. We can't bring a new pup into the family without them. Even if it means a long wait. I emailed Glengowan and he passed on my information to his wife (what a love connection!). I'm just waiting to hear something.


----------



## texasx96 (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm looking for a second golden myself. There are many good Texas breeders that do all of the clearances--I found them by searching the forum. I'm on a couple waiting lists and will probably have to hold out until the fall. You may have to bump up your max though. The two that I've found are $1,750 and $2000. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## txbird (Mar 16, 2014)

texasx96 said:


> I'm looking for a second golden myself. There are many good Texas breeders that do all of the clearances--I found them by searching the forum. I'm on a couple waiting lists and will probably have to hold out until the fall. You may have to bump up your max though. The two that I've found are $1,750 and $2000.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This forum is so helpful. I'm doing some searches and finding breeders that I didn't find through Internet searches. I think I need to get on some lists and just wait it out. I don't mind paying a little more for a good dog. To me, it is crazy how much people are asking for dogs that don't have any health certifications. Usually it's the "rare creme" ones too. I think the English dogs are beautiful but . . .


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Just a word of warning here. Most breeders in this area of North Texas following GRCA guidelines are asking 1800 to 2200 now, especially if either parent is finished. Find a breeder you trust and make price secondary. They expend a lot of money for clearances and really are not in it for profit. If you dicker over price, you may not be approved.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jais81 (Sep 8, 2013)

I was a first time dog buyer -- learned a few things in this thread.

I appreciate everyone's honest input!!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

The "right dog" is in Houston. Emery Golden Retrievers or Here is the Emery Goldens Facebook page Contact Brianna Bischoff.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

@txbird

If you are looking for a dog who can do field work and have good working ability I would suggest Goldenloch, Belvedere and Vintage Goldens in Texas


----------



## txbird (Mar 16, 2014)

DanaRuns said:


> The "right dog" is in Houston. Emery Golden Retrievers or Here is the Emery Goldens Facebook page Contact Brianna Bischoff.


Thank you! I appreciate all the leads and advice!


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

DanaRuns said:


> The "right dog" is in Houston. Emery Golden Retrievers or Here is the Emery Goldens Facebook page Contact Brianna Bischoff.



I second this. Got my girl from her. Brianna is so great as a breeder and my dog is everything I ever wanted. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Cypressgolden (Dec 27, 2014)

We had a very bad experience with Sarge's breeder. We were first pick on a wait list for over three months. The pup she gave us had a brain infection or brain damage and she attempted to pass it off as anemia. She did return our money and she seemed to have other pups that were healthy. But her disregard of the pups wobbling head and our worries that were confirmed by our vet are of great concern. Our vet said she called him in a hysterical state and did not allow him to talk but hung up after yelling at him for diagnosing the pup. This pup was supposed to be our Christmas joy.


----------



## sillygoldenheart (Jun 24, 2015)

*Update*

hi, I am new here, but I saw this thread and wanted to say that the two dogs mentioned, Sky and Glacier do have their OFA. They got it only a few months after this thread was posted I think. I found just type in their names in the OFA website serch it should pop up  Now, I am in no way promoting the person but I am not against them either I am just wanting to update 

glacier is "Sir Montana Golden Glacier"

and sky is "Miss Montana Sky"

best regards

Gillian


----------



## sillygoldenheart (Jun 24, 2015)

i am really sorry to hear that  to cypressgolden


----------



## Soph (Jul 7, 2016)

I too had a bad experience with Donna (golden glaciers). It was 7 months between the time I put a deposit down and received the puppy. After she received the full amount for the puppy, we agreed on picking up the puppy a week later than normal so that I could drive to get him and he wouldn't need to be flown. A week and a half before scheduled pickup, Donna sent me an email stating that she could no longer do that and I would have to be there Saturday to pick up or pay $40 a day for boarding. She also required that I send her extra money 3 weeks before pickup so she could send in his akc papers herself. When we got to her house, I found that she had not yet sent the papers in and that I was supposed to leave with my puppy and no papers. She was very rude and short with me and I left her house in tears. On the way home I received an email from Donna stating that as soon as I sent her a puppy name she would send the papers in online (which she did do), and that in 40 years experience she had never had someone unhappy at pickup. A month and a half later I realized (should have thought about it sooner) that I didn't have written proof of a health guarantee. In are first conversation over the phone she told me she had a health guaranty she also advertises her puppy's come with one. I emailed Donna saying I didn't see the health guarantee in my puppy folder and wandered if she had emailed it to me. Her response to me was a long email stating that she doesn't have one, that her relationship with her puppy buyers is what she depends on. She then went on to bash me and say that I am the problem.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I'm sorry for your experience. It's awful when you realize that even though you love your dog, you didn't get what you paid for.
Someone earlier posted that the dogs now had clearances. That is great, however, the pair was bred twice without them that is documented. That in itself does not bode well for the breeder being ethical in all things since this one item is a biggie, and they didn't adhere to ethics in at least two litters' cases.


----------



## Keven (Feb 22, 2015)

Alaska7133, I got my golden girl Ruby from Gallo Gold Retrievers. Absolutely adore her. Cindy kept a littermate (Flash x Kendall) that's doing real well - even jammed and took a second place in a few Derbys this spring. Her pup (Casey) earned her JH @ 9mos. and her HRCH and SH titles before 22 mos. Casey and Ruby are a delightful pleasure to work and train with - lots of fire and style - great team players.

I adore her dog Tucker - he's awesome in the field and a card in his free time - so much personality!! Wish Cindy would have another litter soon - I can't wait to start my next Gallo Gold-en!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I got an older golden from SchoolHouse Goldens, Pattie Caldwell told me they were going to focus more on the Pugs as the goldens were harder for her and her husband (Glengowan) to keep up with at their age. I also had a girl from Glengowan's, wonderful dog but lost her at age 5 due to renal failure. It happens, they care deeply about the dogs they breed.

Colleen Maddox - Dogwood Springs has wonderful dogs and usually has or knows someone with puppies. The hard part is getting her to contact you. Many of the breeders in this area do not respond to emails for whatever reason. But expect to pay $2000. minimum in this area. 

Richard Caldwell (Glengowan) is pretty good about responding to emails, possibly he can give you some direction. I suggest you stay away from Aurora Goldens, great dogs but really bad breeder. Good luck with the hunt...


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

*golden glacier golden retrievers*



sillygoldenheart said:


> hi, I am new here, but I saw this thread and wanted to say that the two dogs mentioned, Sky and Glacier do have their OFA. They got it only a few months after this thread was posted I think.


Well, yes and no. 

Yes, they did both get hip and elbow certifications. 

They did also get heart certifications but unfortunately did so through a pet vet instead of a cardiologist which is deficient for Golden Retrievers who are know to have potentially lethal heart issues in the breed. 

They did also get eyes tested which is great but they are only good for one year and have since greyed out and are no longer valid. 

The most concerning of all is that they did the genetic test for Ichthyosis on both. They are both carriers for Ichthyosis. This means they are pairing these dogs now knowing that they will be producing affected puppies. Statistically 1 out of every 4 puppies. There are ways to breed all statuses (normal, carrier and affected) to preserve genetic diversity and not produce affected puppies but it does mean the breeder has to be willing to pay to breed to dogs they do not own.


----------

